# LID recipes you might like :)



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

After scouring all the LID cookbooks (and gagging on the idea of half those recipes) I've made up a few that are delicious.

*Egg-white Mayo* (use for Egg-white salad sammies or as a dressing)


4 tbsps of Liquid egg white (or 2 lg eggs seperated).
3/4 cup of vegetable oil
1 tsp dry mustard powder
1 tsp lemon or lime juice (I use the bottled stuff)

Lightly whisk the egg whites, then microwave for 20 sec (to kill off bacteria). Pour into your blender, add the other ingredients. Blend well for 30 seconds or to desired consistency. Add more oil if you find it too thick. Chill in a covered container for up to a week.

*It tastes very similar to Miracle Whip!

*Chocolate Haystack cookies*


1/2 cup unsalted butter or shortening (Crisco is safe)
6 tbsp of cocoa
1/2 cup sugar
3 1/2 cups of oats (steel cut or old-fashioned)
1/2 cup of Rice Milk (YU brand or other LID safe)
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 pkg Coconut (Organic unsalted)

Combine sugar, cocoa, butter (or shortening) and milk in a large non-stick sauce pan. Bring to a boil over med heat. Add vanilla. *Remove* from heat. Stir in oats and coconut. Drop by ice-cream scoop (or tablespoons) onto wax paper covered baking sheets. Refrigerate until cool.

* I leave in the fridge in a container after, but it can be eaten room-temp. These are so good, you'll make a batch a day :tongue0013:. My mom made these every Christmas when I was a kid, and they're still my fav!


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

*Banana Bread * *2 lg loaves, or 1 loaf & 12 muffins*


1 1/2 cups sugar
9 tbsp egg white liquid (or 6 eggs seperated)
3/4 cup Oil
2 cups flour
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp Allspice
4 lg bananas (mashed or previously frozen-can just thaw and squeeze)
1/2 cup raisins

Pre-heat oven to 350 deg. Grease and flour 2 loaf pans or muffin tins. Beat sugar and egg whites until frothy. Mix in oil. Add in dry ingredients in order listed to egg mixture. Mix in bananas and raisins. Pour into baking pans.

Bake loaves for 1 hr. Muffins for 25-30 minutes. Test for doneness using a toothpick or knife.

Cool on wire rack, then turn out of pans. So moist you won't miss butter on it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting your recipes! I will definitely revisit this thread for my next LID!!! I'm kind of excited about those chocolate haystack cookies...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I admit to being a little bit of a kitchen gadget hoarder...that said...

If you have a bread machine, the white bread recipes (for machines) in the LID cookbook is excellent. I indulged in comfort food a lot and had lots of PB&J (natural, no salt added PB, of course).

I also busted out my deep fryer (I know, I know!) and made chicken fingers and "French fries"...I breaded the chicken tenders in flour, non-iodized salt, pepper, and some spices...for the fries, I peeled potatoes and then sliced them up, fried them, and sprinkled some non-iodized salt on top. I don't eat a lot of fried food (despite having the deep fryer!) so it was kind of like a treat. 

Abcdefg, I'm glad you are getting that WBS!


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Joplin! It took a LOT of pestering, and a million phone calls. Too long of a story to go into, but they finally got their act together.

Yes, I have a bread machine and use it daily. I like the French style .

Octavia: feel free to try the cookies now, just substitute regular butter and milk. Those cookies are sinful, but oh so good.

I'm going to add a few more recipes tonight when I have time to type it out.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, those haystacks sound really good. (Other than the cocount, at least, but I just can't "do" coconut - it's a texture thing.) Might even try once I get off this thing...


----------

